# استفسار بسيط .. عن الربورت



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (21 يناير 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا :11:
س / أبغى تعريف بسيط عن هندسة الميكاترونكس 
س / ما علاقته بصناعة الربورت


الله يوفقكم أبغى الاجابة ضروري خاصةً السؤال الاول لأني قرأت الموضــووع المثبت ولا فهمت شيء منه أبغى تعريف بسيط يفهمه العامي


ومليـار شكر للجواب والي ما جاوب 
*_


----------



## ahmed es (21 يناير 2012)

صناعة الروبوت عملية متشعبة تحتاج الى كثير من تضافر الجهود ولا تكفى فقط هندسة الميكاترونكس لها

1- لانه صعب جدا ان يقوم شخص بجمع بيع علوم متباينة جدا بدرجة عالية من الكفائة
2- الروبوت يحتاج الى الخبرة فى مجالات مثلا الميكانيكا الكهرباء الإلكترونيات التحكم و هندسة الحاسب والذكاء الإصطناعى وكله حسب نوع الروبوت الذى تنوى عمله

لكن كشخص واحد فقط ربما تجمع بين علوم متشابهة فى الشكل مثلا البرمجة والرياضيات أو الإلكترونيات والكهرباء وهندسة التحكم أو المكيانيكا والإلكترونيات لكن ستضطر فى النهاية للعمل تحت مظلة الفريق

لذلك اذا كنت طالب هندسة وتنوى دخول قسم معين نصيحتى لك ان تختار قسم مثلا كهرباء أو ميكانيكا وبعد انت تنتهى من دراسة احدهم يمكنك ان تبدأ بعد ان تتخرج فى دراسة فصول من الآخر لكن الجمع بين الإثنين وانت لا تملك ادنى فكرة عن الهندسة فى اى من التخصصين سيأدى بك الى التشتت


----------



## ياسر الشعار (21 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إلى الأخ A~~Body***

هندسة الميكاترونكس هي هندسة تجمع بين ثلاثة علوم متكاملة وهي التحكم و الكهرباء و الميكانيكا بحيث يكون مهندس الميكاترونكس قادر على إستيعاب القدر الكافي من الألات الصناعية و البيتية وحتى الطبية 

و السبب الحقيقي في وجود هذا التخصص بأنه لا يوجد هناك آلة تعمل تحت نظام واحد و هو الميكانيكا أو التحكم أو الكهرباء فكلها تجدها في آلة واحدة 

هذا تعريف عااااام جدا و أعرف بأنه هناك الكثير من التفاصيل و الإضافات 



إلى الأخ أحمد

بالنسبة لهذه الجملة 

"صناعة الروبوت عملية متشعبة تحتاج الى كثير من تضافر الجهود ولا تكفى فقط هندسة الميكاترونكس لها"



هناك الكثييير من الروبوتات تثبت بأن صناعتها تمت فقط عن طريق مهندسين الميكاترونكس في مجال الصناعة و في مجال الحياة العامة و في مجالات عدة

و تستطيع أن تتحقق من هذا الموضوع


بالنسبة لهذه الجملة 

" لكن الجمع بين الإثنين وانت لا تملك ادنى فكرة عن الهندسة فى اى من التخصصين سيأدى بك الى التشتت" 

لا أعتقد بأنها صحيحة والسبب أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس و قد درست علوم متكاملة في الميكانيكا مثل Design , Vibration, Thermodynamics, Dynamics, Hydraulics, Pneumatic, Strength, والكثير من هذه العلوم و أيضا درست العديد من المجالات الكهربائية و الإلكترونية مثل Machines, Measurements, Power Electronics, Drive , Digital, Distributions, Amplifier, و العديد من التشعبات، و أيضا درست العديد من مجالات التحكم مثل PLC, Embedded Systems, Automation Systems, Signal Processing, Enterprise 

في الجامعة كان يجب علي تنظيم معلوماتي و أفكاري و محاولة التميييز و إلى الآن لم أشعر بالتشتت


و في الحياة العملية ستجد مهندس الميكانيكا أو الكهرباء يضطر إلى التعلم كثير في المجالات الأخرى لأن حياتنا متركبة من عدة عوامل و ليس من عامل واحد 


فيا أخي أعتقد بأنك لست مهندس ميكاترونكس لأنك تكلمت على تخصص رائع ولكن بشكل عامي و لم تحدد المشكلات التي يواجهها هذا التخصص فقط في العالم العربي

و شكرا 
تقبل رأيي


----------



## ahmed es (21 يناير 2012)

الأخ ياسر بالفعل انا لست مهندس ميكاترونكس انا تخصصى تحكم فقط

لكن انا قلت ما سبق من واقع انى عملت كثيرا مع مهندسن ميكاترونكس لكن تجده متقن جانب واحد من التخصص غالبا الميكانيكا ويجتاج الى إجتهاد كثير ربما حتى المبادئ فى المجال الآخر

ليس المهم ما درسته المهم ما اتقنته منها فإذا كنت بالفعل تتقن كل ماسبق وان وضعته فهنيئا لك فأنت تستطيع العمل فى أى مكان يجتاج الى الأتمتة

لكن انا اجد نفسى لم اتقن كل تخصصات الهندسة الكهربية وغالبا اقصى ما تصل اليه ان يكون عندك فكرة عن مجالات عدة يعنى تستطيع فهم ما يقال عنها لكنك لا تستطيع تصميم نظام متكامل فيها

وفى نفس الوقت انت متخصص وبخبرة عالية فى مجال أو إثنين تستطيع تصميم اى نظام يطلب منك فى هاذين المجالين

كمثال انا مثلا أتقن كثيرا ال microcontroller وكذلك هندسة التحكم بشقيها التناظرى والرقمى و كذلك برمجة الحاسب فى مجالات الهاردوير والإلكترونيات التناظرية والرقمية ولكن فى بعض مجالات اخرى فى الكهرباء مثلا FPGA , VHDL , DSP مثلا لا اعرف عنها غير القشور واذا أتينا الى الميكانيكا لا اعرف عنها ايضا غير النظريات العامة
واحاول جاهدا الآن وبتعثر فهم الكيناماتيكا.

ما اقصدة من كل ما سبط انك تحتاج الى الحد الأدنى فى العلوم المختلفة لكى تسطيع التخاطب مع التخصصات الأخرى التى تعمل معها فى فريقك وتحتاج ان تتصص انت فى أحد المجالات والتى سيطلب منك تنفيذها.

هذا هو رأيى وما جربته وما رأيتها فيمن حولى لكن لم اجد حتى الآن ال super engineer الذى يتقن مجالات كثيرة جدا ومتشعبة لدرجة تصميم الأجهزة بنفسة فى كل تخصص فيها.


----------



## ياسر الشعار (21 يناير 2012)

أعطيت الإجابة الكافية لكل المهندسين و لجميع التخصصات


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يناير 2012)

اسمحو لي أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا الحوار

أنا أتفق بصورة شيه تامة مع الأخ أحمد إس، وأستطيع أن أؤكد كلامه، فأنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس
ولكني أختلف معه في كلمة "التشتت"
فالأمر ليس تشتتا بقدر ما هو عدم تخصص
فعدم التخصص هو أهم ما يميز مهندس الميكاترونكس، وهو الميزة والعيب الأساسي في هذا التخصص!!
كيف يكون ميزة أساسية، وعيب أساسي في الوقت ذاته؟؟
الأمر يعتمد على نظرتك لعدم التخصص، وكيف تحوله من نقطة ضعف لنقطة قوة، وكيف تستسلم له كنقطة ضعف بدلا من أن يكون نقطة قوة؟
هو نقطة ضعف لأن مهندس الميكانيكا أفضل منك في الميكانيكا، ومهندس الكهرباء أفضل منك في الكهرباء إلى آخره
وتحويلها لنقطة قوة يكون عن طريق من اثنين...
إما بالتخصص، وبالتالي تكون متخصصا في فرع معين (الحساسات مثلا، أو التصميم الميكانيكي، أو غيرهما) وبالتالي تكون متخصصا في فرع، مع إلمامك بنظرة عامة على كل الفروع، وهذا يعطيك ميزة كبيرة
والطريق الآخر هو أن تدرك أن ميزتك الأساسية هي هذا التنوع، وبالتالي تستطيع أن تقود فريقا من العلمل فيهم متخصصين من كل المجالات، ولكنهم لا يجيدون العمل مع بعضهم لأنهم يتحدثون "بلغات" مختلفة، فتستطيع أن تكون القائد الذي يضبط إيقاع هذه الفرقة كي لا تسمع منها نشازا

والآن آتي لهذه الفقرة التي أختلف معها



ياسر الشعار قال:


> إلى الأخ أحمد
> 
> بالنسبة لهذه الجملة
> 
> ...


هذا يعتمد على أي نوع من الروبت تقصد
لو أنك تقصد روبوتات الهواة تلك التي نراها في مسابقات الروبوكون وفي مشاريع التخرج، أقول لك نعم
أما لو تقصد روبوت احترافي، فإنجازه بمهندسي ميكاترونكس فقط، أمر يكاد يكون مستحيلا، لأن صنع شيء احترافي يتطلب التخصص


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (22 يناير 2012)

*الـفـ شكر لكل من شارك في النقـاش ..
دمتم بحفظ من الرحمن 

*


----------



## osama020 (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم وبعد / 
اعجبتنى جميع الاراء فكلها تنبثق عن فهم جيد وعميق للموضوع وانا فى رايى ان من واقع دراسه الميكاترونكس فهو شىء جميل ومثير وانا لو كانت قد اتيحت الفرصه لى كى ادرسها لكنت درستها ولكن الذى يحدث ان المهندس خلال دراسته فى الهندسه يتكون عنده الحس الهندسى فى المجال الذى يدرسه ويكون عاشقا لكل ما يتعلق بدراسته فان كان مهندس كهربا فهو يعجب من اى مظهر كهربى او جهاز كهربى يراه وان كان مهندس ميكانيكا فهو يطرب عندما يرى الالات الميكانيكيه وهى تتحرك وهكذا الخ ولكن المشكله فى ميكاترونكس هى تدهور الهويه الهندسيه عند الطالب لانه لا يستطيع ان ينتج هويه هندسيه تجمع كل هذه العلوم وهذا عن تجربه فطالب الميكانيكا عندما تحدثه عن اشياء سهله جدا فى الكهرباء تجده مستغربا وكان الكهرباء من كوكب اخر لان شخصيته الهندسيه مركزه فى جانب الميكانيكا اما المرحله الثانيه وهى العمل فى الواقع فان مهندس الميكانيكا فعلا افضل منه فى الميكانيكا ومهندس الكهرباء افضل منه فى الكهرباء ومهندس الالكترونيات افضل منه فى الالكترونيات ولكن الذى يحدث ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يعمل غالبا اما مهندس ميكانيكا واما مهندس كهرباء واما كما قال الاخ يكون رئيسا لفريق به عده تخصصات انا برايى ان التخصص اصبح فى هذا العصر غير مهم بالمره الا انه يضع حجر الاساس للمهندس وهو بمجهوده الشخصى يستطيع ان يوجه رغباته وعلمه المحدود خلال الكليه لكى يحصل على نتاج معين فالعامل هنا هو الشخص نفسه وليس ما درس 

وشكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (27 فبراير 2012)

Up​


----------



## ahmed es (27 فبراير 2012)

Up for what.

what do you still need.


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (27 فبراير 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> up for what.
> 
> What do you still need.



_*أسف ان ازعجتك برفع الموضـوع
بصراحة اريد معلومات اكثر

هل لابد من دراسة كل هذه التخصصات لصناعة روبورت ؟؟
أنا اعلم انه لابد من فريق متكامل لكن أنا أتكلم بالنسبة لمهندس ميكاترونيكس*_


----------



## jdq1cxm9t (8 مارس 2012)

Whether or not your shirt is worn with cuff links or not is up to you Through this public sale,http://www.onlyguccicheapsale.com, regulars are able to acquire the limited Gucci shoes for men with a inexpensive chargeLadies maintain manifold links with high heels Check yourself outRelated articles： ]2211 7466


----------

